# Polymer Clay Figures



## Bruce markwardt (Aug 27, 2014)

View in Gallery


View in Gallery

I've been making these polymer clay figures for a few years.  I sell a few locally and give others away as presents.  These were the inspiration for the polymer clay caricature pen I entered in the Summer Extravaganza Slimline contest.  These figures are 6-8" tall.  Made from Super Sculpey, baked, then painted.  I typically make around 30 of these a year.

The biggest challenge of trying to do a pen like this was making the figure "pen sized."  It was really hard to get any detail in the pen figure.  Something else to work to improve!  For reference I've included a pen photo.


View in Gallery


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 27, 2014)

Those are really cool.


----------



## Janster (Aug 27, 2014)

.....sweet! I like'm and my Bride loves em'. Well done!......Jan


----------



## Edgar (Aug 27, 2014)

Really cool!
You are quite the artist.


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful!  Love them!


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you all!

It'll soon be the holiday season and I need to start making a few more of these!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 27, 2014)

They are really neat. Love 'em.
Thanks for showing.
Polymer Clay is fun.

Bob.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 28, 2014)

Those are really cool.


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 29, 2014)

That was my choice for first place.


----------



## plantman (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't know Bruce, I zoomed in on your creations and was surprized at the amount of detail that you were able to put on them !! It takes a realy talented and skilled artist to do charismatic caricatures !!!   I like !!!     Jim  S


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 29, 2014)

What is the size on these?  It is hard to tell how tall they are.  What a talent!


----------



## plantman (Aug 29, 2014)

sbwertz said:


> What is the size on these?  It is hard to tell how tall they are.  What a talent!



6"-8"


----------



## Big (Aug 29, 2014)

Such amazing talent.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you all!

The best part is I really enjoy making them.  I started doing these about 10 years ago, primarily as gifts.  Did 10 -15/year.  Last year I made a few more and sold a few locally. I've done Santas, golfers, historical figures, baseball players.  Lots of fun!


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 1, 2014)

Having no idea why you bake, then paint...I'll ask.

Doesn't the color in the clay stay after baking?  Or is it to make the color really pop?




I could see the fella on the top photo holding a pen, as in a desk set.....







Scott (they look British....a little) B


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Sep 2, 2014)

I use Super Sculpey, which comes only in a flesh toned color.  (There is also a firm version in grey.)  I prefer the consistency of this material to the consistency of the colored clays.  The other issue I have with the colored clays is that they are pretty much impossible to blend, or get a flowing gradation of color.  I came to clay from a painting background and I am just more comfortable with painting.


----------



## plantman (Sep 2, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Having no idea why you bake, then paint...I'll ask.
> 
> Doesn't the color in the clay stay after baking?  Or is it to make the color really pop?
> 
> ...



Scott; Some brands and colors will change, usualy darker, after heating .   Jim  S


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 2, 2014)

Those are really neat, very well done.


----------

